# The South Africa You've Never Seen



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, thought this is my favourite time of the year in South Africa, yet it's a pity so few tourists ever get to see South Africa like this (except when most go to game reserves). I absolutely love the natural beauty of this country in winter. _"Maybe if some foreigners view this thread, we can up our winter international arrivals!"_ Enjoy the South Africa few of you know exists...
*Hex River Valley*








*Hex River Valley in autumn plumage*








*N1 to Worcester*








*Citrusdal*








*Fonteintjiesberg and Worcester Golf Club*








*Slanghoek Mountains, Breede River Valley*








*Ceres Valley and Matroosberg*








*N1 near Touws River (Hex River Pass)*








*September near Swellendam (canola fields)*








*Winterhoek Mountains north of Tulbagh*








*Riebeek Valley, near Riebeek Kasteel*








*and some Drakensberg all from Flickr...*
























*Du Toitskloof, Breede River Valley*








*Stellenbosch's Jonkershoek*








*Brandwaght Mountains, Breede River Valley*








*DuToitskloof Pass*








*Near Clarens, FS (from Flickr)*


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

looks reallly beatiful


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

The last time I was in SA ('05) was the first time I really noticed the diversity in the landscape, although only really from the air. We flew from Jo'burg (where my grandparents lived) to Cape Town (to my uncle's) and we saw pretty much every colour and environment possible. Such a beautiful country.


----------



## tin_larriera (Apr 9, 2007)

Really nice.

I'm going to SA january 09, wish i can visit those places


----------



## womfalcs3 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's more like "The South Africa I know".


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

tin_larriera said:


> Really nice.
> 
> I'm going to SA january 09, wish i can visit those places


Make sure you visit all those places and you will never regret.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

The last picture looks like its near the Golden Gate National park, on the border of Lesotho in the Free State, lovely place that, at Sunset & Sunrise the Mountains give off an Orange/ Gold colour.


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

The second photo is awesome!!! Really beautiful the landscapes of SouthAfrica!!:rock:


----------



## Molly (Oct 4, 2002)

Beautiful. My mum used to talk about South Africa a lot wjen she was alive, she always missed her home. So did her whole family. It is a shame they had to leave and that they were never able to go back and visit the country they loved so much. It's be really lovely to get together enough money to go over there one day. Thanks for the pics.


----------

